# New computer and iTunes problem



## nduch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello!

I have a problem that's been going on for a while but I'm only getting around to it now because it makes my brain hurt as to why it won't just do what I want 

I had a MacBook Air and an iPhone, things were great. Then my MacBook died, and would not restart. When I bought my new PC laptop and plugged in my iPhone. My new laptop iTunes wanted to erase it, eventually it managed to get ~300 songs of which are from my iTunes account uploaded into the library. However there are about 600 songs on my iPhone total so I'm assuming those other songs are from CDs and other sources.... This was all fine until I got a CD as a present (from my grandma the only person who still buys CDs) and wanted to put it on my iPhone. My choices seem to be either sync my iPhone with my laptop library and lose all the previous music that wasn't bought on iTunes or never be able to upload this CD or any other music source except iTunes.

Is there a solution where I can keep all my music? Help me!!!!!

Thanks so much 

Nat

*Note: I cannot access my old laptop, its dead and gone.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Which iPhone have you?

Which version of iTunes?

Please provide computer specs. In addition to brand, model & model #, go to any OS forum, such as http://forums.techguy.org/86-windows-7/
Left click "new"
Left click the forum's info sys link, probably take you to http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

Copy & paste the results.

Please provide screen shots of error msgs, warning msgs, msgs associated with "My choices seem to be either sync my iPhone with my laptop library and lose all the previous music that wasn't bought on iTunes or never be able to upload this CD or any other music source except iTunes.".

RF123


----------

